# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Να βάλω φωλιά?

## Athina

Το θηλυκό Cockatiel μου η Φάτσα εδώ και λίγο καιρό έχω παρατηρήσει 3-4 φορές να βγάζει ένα βραχνιτό σαν τσιρίδα από το στόμα της,να σηκώνει την ουρά και να περιμένει τον Σνούφελ (αρσενικό Cockatiel) λογικά για σεξουαλική επαφή.
Δεν έδωσα μεγάλη σημασία γιατί ο Σνούφελ πρέπει νάνε κάτω από χρόνο.Χθες το απόγευμα όμως η Φάτσα ξανάρχισε να βγάζει αυτή τι τσιρίδα,κατέβασε το κεφάλι σήκωσε την ούρα και ο Σνούφελ αυτή τη φορά ανέβηκε πάνω της.
Μέσα σε 1 λεπτό είχαν τελειώσει.Όλα αυτά έχουν γίνει όμως χωρίς την παρουσία φωλιάς.Δεν έχω βάλει φωλιά γιατί όπως είπα το αρσενικό είναι ακόμα μικρό.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γεννήσει η θηλυκιά αυγά στο πάτο του κλουβιού?Να βάλω φωλιά?
Η διατροφή τους δεν είναι τόσο πλούσια για αναπαραγωγή.Κόκκαλο σουπιάς,αυγοτροφή (γιατί περνούσαν πρερόρροια) τριμμένο όστρακο  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## vicky_ath

Αθηνά, η Φάτσα τι ηλικία έχει?? 

Εγώ θα έλεγα να δεις πως θα εξελιχθούν τα πράγματα κ αν ζευγαρώνουν συστηματικά τότε μόνο να βάλεις φωλιά!
Ενίσχυσε όσο γίνεται τη διατροφή τους! Δώσε οπωσδήποτε κ κάποιο συμπλήρωμα διατροφής!
Δες εδώ: *Μuta-vit Orlux**Ferti-vit*Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα το Ferti-Vit στα δικά μου κοκατιλάκια!

----------


## Athina

Η Φάτσα είναι 1,5-2 χρονών!
Από σήμερα θα αρχίσουμε διατροφή!!!!!!!!!
Σε περίπτωση που συνεχιστεί να βάλω φωλιά?
και αν πριν βάλω γεννήσουν?

----------


## vikitaspaw

κατσε κ παρατηρησε τα 1 - 2 μερες...μπορει κ να τους περασει. Βλεπεις, κρινεις κ πραττεις αναλογα. Αυτο που ξερω κ εφαρμοζω κ στα δικα μου ειναι να τα χουμε εμπιστοσυνη τα πουλακια μας...τι εννοω..οτι μεχρι ενα σημειο ξερουν τι κανουν. Αληθεια ποσο ειναι ο αρσενικος σου??

----------


## vicky_ath

Άρα είναι σε ηλικία αναπαραγωγής η κοπελίτσα σου!
Εγώ σου είπα, δες αν θα συνεχίσουν να ζευγαρώνουν συστηματικά(δηλαδή καθημερινά, σίγουρα 2-3 φορές για μία εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον) κ αν γίνεται αυτό τότε βάζεις φωλιά!
Έχεις βρει φωλιά κατάλληλη για κοκατιλάκια??

----------


## Athina

Σήμερα που αγόρασα το Ferti-vit και αφού έψαξα σε όλη την Θεσσαλονίκη  :Stick Out Tongue:  βρήκα.
25ευρώ. καλά είναι? (διαστάσεις δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς,περίπου 25-25-35)
Δεν αγόρασα.Περιμένουμε να δούμε αν θα συνεχιστεί!!!

----------


## Athina

σήμερα ξαναήρθαν σε σεξουαλική επαφή!
μάλλον θα μπει φωλιά!!!
ο σνούφελ μου είναι πάνω από χρόνο ή υπάρχει περίπτωση να του ήρθε η όρεξη να γίνει πατέρας  :Stick Out Tongue:  σε τέτοια ηλικία?

----------


## vicky_ath

> 25ευρώ. καλά είναι? (διαστάσεις δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς,περίπου 25-25-35)


Είχα ξεχάσει να σου απαντήσω τις προάλλες...
Οι διαστάσεις είναι μια χαρά. Η δική μου ήταν 25x25x30 κ την είχα αγοράσει 23 ευρώ!

Από την Παρασκευή ζευγάρωσαν σήμερα πάλι??

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

25€ ειναι πολλα κατε με για μια φωλια.Εγω δινω 12...Αλλα τελος παντων ειναι εκτος θεματος.....

Φωλια στανταρ και φαϊ......Στη φωλια μην βαλεις τιποτα μεσα...Θα την φτιαξουν εκεινα.....

----------


## Athina

Εγώ Βίκυ τα ξαναείδα χθες.'Ίσως να ζευγαρώνουν τις ώρες που λυπώ.Προς το παρόν δύο φορές σίγουρα!
Στην φωλιά να μην βάλω πριονίδι?

----------


## mitsman

Ισως αν τους βάλεις φωλια να τους ξυπνήσεις τα ενστικτα... η Βικυ νομιζω ειχε βαλει εκεινη πριονιδι!!! αλλα δεν ξερω σιγουρα!

----------


## Athina

Πάλι σήμερα ζευγάρωσαν!!!
Λογικά ζευγαρώνουν κάθε μέρα αλλά δεν τα βλέπω γιατί είμαι σχολείο!!!
Τρις φορές τα πέτυχα!  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> Εγω δινω 12...


Νίκο δίνεις 12 για την ίδια φωλιά που αναφέρουμε με την Αθηνά? Εννοώ για το ίδιο μέγεθος??

Εγώ είχα βάλει κ πριονίδι αρκετό μέσα κ τα πουλάκια το έφτιαξαν όπως ήθελαν εκείνα. 
Αθηνά εγώ λέω σιγά σιγά να την βάλεις τη φωλίτσα!

----------


## 11panos04

Εγω ειχα παρει τη φωλια που εμφανιζεται σ αυτο το θεμα: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...υγαριου ,προς 7,5Ε,πριν 3 χρονια.Δεν ειναι η μικρη για μπατζυ,αλλα η μεγαλη για κοκατιλ.Σε τετοια φωλια ειδα,ζευγαρι λαβμπερντ(τα δικα μου,τοτε...),ζευγαρι κοκατιλ και ζευγαρι ωδικα παπαγαλακια.Ευχομαι καλες αναπαραγωγες κι αυγα στο ζευγαρακι σου!!!

Φιλικα

----------


## Athina

Η φωλιά έχει μπει από την Τσικνοπέμπτη!
Το ζευγάρωμα συνεχίζεται (προχθές τα πέτυχα)
Η διατροφή τους περιλαμβάνει κόκκαλο σουπιάς,αυγοτροφή εμπορίου,pellets (τα οποία νομίζω ότι παίζουν και δεν τα τρώνε :Happy:  ) και συμπλήρωμα της versele laga ferti-vit!

----------


## jk21

καταρχην εχεις εξυπνα πουλια αλλα εν μερει  .... να τους δινεις σαφως και φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο (12 λεπτα ) με το τσοφλι του . αν δεν το τρωνε τοτε πρεπει να κανεις δικια σου αυγοτροφη   
*ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους
*


και να χορηγησεις ειτε αποκλειστικα αυτη αν ειναι στο τελος της η ετοιμη ή να την αναμιξεις με ετοιμη .οχι σκετη ετοιμη ξεχωρα απο την φτιαχτη στο κλουβι οταν δοκιμασεις να εισαγαγεις και την φτιαχτη .

στην ερωτηση σου γιατι και φρεσκο αυγο ,απλα γιατι καθε λιποδιαλυτη βιταμινη και λιπαρο οξυ οταν ανοιχτει η συσκευασια της ετοιμης οξειδωνεται με την επαφη της με τον αερα και το φως .αν εχει καποιος εκτροφη που σε μερικες 3-4 μερες τελειωνει μια συσκευασια τοτε οκ .αν οχι τοτε οτι αναγραφει στη συσκευασια σε θρεπτικα συστατικα ειναι απλα οτι ισχυει κατα το ανοιγμα ...


δεν μπαινω καν στην συγκριση ποιοτητας πρωτων υλων

καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## Athina

ακόμα τίποτα...
το ζευγάρωμα συνεχίζετε αν όχι κάθε μέρα μέρα παρά μέρα σίγουρα.
στην φωλιά δεν έχουν μπει καθόλου.μόνο κοιτάνε... ::

----------


## ria

αθηνα κανε λιγη υπομονη ακομη ισως δεν νοιωθουν ετοιμα ακομη..το οτι τα βλεπεις να ζευγαρωνουν ομως ειναι καλο σημαδι συντομα θα φτιαξουν και την φωλιτσα τους!!!!

----------


## mitsman

τρωνε καθολου την εισοοδο????????????


και εγω τα ιδια τραβαω... σεξ σεξ σεξ..... και στην φωλια μονο για να την ξυσουν πανε!!!! αλλα κατι ειναι και αυτο!

----------


## Athina

στην αρχή λίγο την πείραζαν...
τώρα όμως καθόλου!

----------


## mitsman

Υπομονη..... δοκιμασε να βαλεις μεσα τσαμπι κεχρι μηπως και μπουν για να το φανε!!!!
Αν και γνωμη μου ειναι να τα αφησεις οπως εχουν.... εμενα 1-2 μερες ολη μερα μεσα ειναι το αρσενικο!!!!!!

----------


## Athina

προτιμώ να τα αφήσω να μπουν όποτε θελήσουν εκείνα.
δεν νομίζω ότι βάζοντας κεχρί θα γίνει κάτι.
θα το φάνε και θα ξαναφύγουν.
όταν είναι έτοιμα θα μπουν!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Εγω και που τους ειχα βαλει ουτε καν  πλησιαζαν!!!  Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι αυτο που λες!

----------


## Athina

Και ναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Οι επισκέψεις στην φωλιά άρχισαν...
Περνούν ώρες μέσα και τα δύο!!!
Άντε να δούμε!

----------


## mitsman

το αργοτερο σε μια εβδομαδα θα εχεις αυγο!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Με το καλό να υποδεχτούμε τα αυγουλάκια λοιπόν!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Με το καλό κοριτσάκι!!!!!*  :Animal0019: * Θα γεμίσουμε τη Θεσσαλονίκη με τσουλουφάκιααα...!!!!!!*  :Evilgrin0039:   :Evilgrin0039:   :Evilgrin0039:   :Evilgrin0039:   ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Athina

Έχουμε αυγόοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοο 
 :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:

----------


## mitsman

επεσα 4 μερες εξω   ........... ΦΤΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ..................  .....


κρατα σημειώσεις τωρα για να κάνουμε οωσκόπηση και τετοια!!

Με το καλο Αθηνούλα!

----------


## petra

μετο καλο και τα υπολοιπαααααααααααααααααα  αααααααααα!!!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Με το καλό, κορίτσι.....!!!!! Άντε να δούμε πόσα αυγουλάκια θα 'ρθούνε...!! Και θα γίνουνε αυτά κάτι κουκλιάααα..........*

----------


## Athina

Σήμερα ήρθε το δεύτερο αυγό ακόμα όμως δεν κλωσάνε...
Η θηλύκια βρίσκεται μέσα στην φωλιά σχεδόν συνέχεια και ο αρσενικός μπαινοβγαίνει.
Δεν θα έπρεπε να είχαν αρχίσει να κλωσάνε όμως αφού ήρθε και το δεύτερο αυγουλάκι? :\

----------


## mitsman

Σημερα αυριο θα ξεκινησουν.... και εμενα το δευτερο αυγο εκανε σημερα η κασπερ μου αλλα θα δουμε την εξελιξη γιατι ο αρσενικος ειναι μπουμπουνας και μασουλαει τα αυγα μου.... το βραδυ πρεπει να κοιμηθει μεσα η μικρη σου!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μην ανησυχείς Αθηνά! Μπορεί να ξεκινήσουν απο το βραδάκι! Ή και αύριο!
Η θηλυκιά σου που λες ότι είναι σχεδόν όλη μέρα μέσα τι κάνει? Δεν κάθεται πάνω στα αυγά??

----------


## Athina

Όχι...κάθετε στην φωλιά,όχι πάνω στα αυγά.
Και καμιά φορά μπαίνει και ο αρσενικός μέσα.Δεν μπορώ όμως να δω τι κάνει γιατί είναι πολύ επιθετικός (να δω πως θα τα παίρνω για να εξοικειωθούν όταν βγουν από το αυγό,αυτός θα με φάει ολόκληρη  :winky: )

----------


## Athina

Σήμερα ραγίσαμε καταλάθος ένα αβγουλάκι...[δημιουργήθηκε μια τρύπα (ίση με το κεφάλι της βελόνας) και ένα βαθούλωμα μας)
Δεν στεναχωριόμαστε όμως!!!
Ατυχήματα συμβαίνουν!!!
Εμείς συνεχίζουμε να βρισκόμαστε συνέχεια μέσα στην φωλιά και να τα κλωσάμε όλα με πολύ αγάπη  ::

----------


## marlene

*Ωχ μωρέ... Ναι, ατυχήματα συμβαίνουν κ είναι κ η πρώτη τους φορά! Καλή συνέχεια, γλυκούλια..!!*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αθηνα δεν σημενει οτι σιγουρα δεν θα βγει μωρο απ το ραγισμενο αυγο...το επαθα και εγ ωμε τα καναρινια αλλα το μωρο βγηκε κανονικα!

με το καλο!!!!!

----------


## Athina

Η θηλυκιά έχει να μπει στην φωλιά από χθες το απόγευμα.
Ήταν πολύ ανήσυχη και την έβγαλα για 10λ έξω.
Μέτα όταν όμως όταν τα ξαναέβαλα μέσα έκαναν σαν τρελά.
Η θηλυκιά πήγαινε πάνω κάτω στο κλουβί σαν να έψαχνε κάτι.
Το βράδυ δεν μπήκε καθόλου μες στην φωλιά και ενώ σήμερα θα έπρεπε να έχει έρθει το πέμπτο αβγουλάκι αυτή ακόμα είναι έξω και πετάει διότι η τρέλα συνεχίστηκε και σήμερα το πρωί...
Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς θέλει αλλά σκέφτηκα δύο πράγματα:1)μήπως την ώρα που ήταν έξω έκανε εκεί το αυγό και τώρα το ψάχνει?γιαυτό δεν μπαίνει στην φωλιά 2)μήπως μπερδεύτηκε από κάτι και ξέχασε που είναι τα αυγά και η φωλιά?
Βοήθεια...τι να την κάνω???

----------


## 11panos04

Ενα πολυ σημαντικο,πιστευω,που ΔΕΝ πρεπει να ξανακανεις,ειναι,οταν τα πουλια γενναν,κανουν αυγα,κλωσσαν,ΜΗΝ τα βγαλεις ξανα εξω.Μονιμα μεσα ή,αυτο  που μονο σε βιντεο ειδα,ανοιγεις την πορτα του κλουβιου να μπαινοβγαινουν μονα,αν κι ειμαι της αποψης οτι αναπαραγωγη πρεπει ναα ναι καί τα δυο πουλια στο κλουβι για ολη τη διαδικασια,να νοιωθουν ασφαλεια,να μη  γινονται αλλαγες τοτε.

Φιλικα

----------


## Athina

Πάνο το ξέρω και δεν είχα σκοπό να το κάνω είπα όμως μήπως ηρεμήσουν όταν ξαναμπούν γιατί αν τα άφηνα για κάνα δίωρο θα πηγαινοερχόντουσαν μέσα στο κλουβί.
Λίγη γυμναστική στα φτεράκια τους που και που δεν νομίζω να πειράζει τόσο!!

----------


## Athina

Ακόμα δεν ξαναάρχησαν το κλώσημα.
Από το απόγευμα στις 8/5 βγήκε και δεν ξαναμπήκε. 
 :sad: 
Πάνε τα πουλάκια.
Εντωμεταξύ έσπασαν και άλλο αυγό.
Στην αρχή δημιουργήθηκε μια μικρή τρυπούλα που μετά λογικά την μεγάλωσαν και την μεγάλωσαν ώσπου το έσπασαν στην μέση.
Όπως και το πρώτο.
Ο αρσενικός μπήκε μέσα,τα ξεχώρισε από τα 'καλά' και ξαναβρήκε?
Τι έκανε την θηλυκιά να αφήσει έτσι απότομα την φωλιά?
Χθες θα έπρεπε να έχει έρθει το πέμπτο αυγό αλλά μέσα στην φωλιά τίποτα...μείναμε στα δύο πάλι  :sad:

----------


## marlene

*ωχ, γιατί ρε γαμώτο..*

----------


## COMASCO

θα συμφωνησω και εγω εδω σε 2 θεματα με τον νικο...25 ευρω ειναι πολλα..οσο για το αν βαλεις κατι στην φωλια οχι δεν θα βαλεις τιποτα οτι θελουν θα το κανουν αυτα μονα τους...τωρα για την τιμη τι να σου πω εγω ειμαι και εδεσσα εσυ εισαι θεσσαλονικη μπορει πολυ διαφορετικες τιμες να εχουμε...

----------


## kaveiros

Αθηνά μην απογοητεύεσαι αν είναι η πρώτη φορά ειδικά, πολλά μπορεί να πάνε στραβά. Πολλά ζευγάρια δεν τα καταφέρνουν με την πρώτη ή μπορεί κάτι να άλλαξε και να μη συνεχίζουν τη διαδικασία κανονικά. Για να σταματήσουν αυτά κάτι ξέρουν. Την ίδια αγωνία είχα κι εγώ όταν κλωσσούσε το χειμώνα η Ρίκα μου παράτησε το αυγό 1 μέρα πιο νωρίς απ ότι έπρεπε και τελικά το πουλάκι ήταν νεκρό μέσα. Ήξερε γιατί το άφησε. Εφόσον έχει αποτύχει η γέννα δεν αποκλείεται να κάνουν νέα αυγά πολύ σύντομα. Θα σου πρότεινα να συνεχίσεις την ενισχυμένη διατροφή. Ακόμα κι αν δε κάνουν νέα γέννα άμεσα, θα κάνουν σίγουρα σε κάποιο διάστημα.

----------


## Athina

Δηλαδή είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν θα ξαναμπούν?
Τα αυγά να τα αφήσω?πρέπει να ήταν γόνιμα :\
Την φωλιά?

----------


## Athina

Χθες έκανα ωοσκόπηση στα δύο αυγουλάκια που έμειναν...

1ο αυγό


2ο αυγό

----------


## mitsman

Τα κλωσσάει ΑΘηνα???

----------


## Athina

Όχι  :sad:   :sad:   :sad: 

Καμιά φορά μπαίνει μέσα ο αρσενικός αλλά όχι παραπάνω από 10λ.Αυτή σημασία...

----------


## mitsman

ξερεις ηλικια των κοκατιλ σου????????

----------


## Athina

Επειδή τα πήρα και τα δύο από πετ σοπ ακριβώς δεν ξέρω.
Περίπου η θηλυκιά είναι 2 χρονών και ο αρσενικός 1,5

----------


## mitsman

Αυτη την συζητηση ειχα με ενα φιλαρακι τις προάλλες επειδη αντιμετώπισα και εγω παρόμοια προβληματα με την μια γέννα απο κοκατιλ που δεν ξερουμε την ηλικια τους..... και το συζητουσαμε...
μου ελεγε λοιπον οτι στα πετ σοπ συνηθως στελνουν πουλιά τα οποια τα εχουν ξεπατωσει στις γεννες και τα εχουν βγαλει αχρηστα, η πουλια μεγαλα σε ηλικια η πουλια που δεν ειναι καλα αναπαραγωγικα....


Οποτε..................   οτι και να πουμε ειναι υποθεσεις Αθηνουλα!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα καλο ειναι χωρις δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι του πουλιου να μην γινεται ποτε αγορα απο κανενα pet shop. το εχω ακουσει και εγω αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης.

----------


## Athina

Τα πράγματα είναι λίγο περίεργα! Μπαίνουνε μέσα κλωσάν άλλα όποτε το θυμηθούν. Το βράδυ και τα δύο είναι έξω. Έκανα ξανά ωοσκόπηση και είναι γόνιμα και τα δύο! Πλέον όμως έχουν μείνει πάρα πολλές ώρες χωρίς κλώσημα. Πότε να βγάλω τα αυγά από την φωλιά??? Αυτά συνεχίζουν να τα κλωσάνε που και που...   Επίσης από το Σάββατο ξανάρχισε το καθημερινό (και δύο και τρεις φορές :winky: ) ζευγάρωμα Λέτε να αρχίσει να ξαναγεννάει αυγά ενώ τα άλλα δύο είναι μέσα?

----------


## mitsman

Αφου ειναι γονιμα τα αυγα να τα αφησεις μεσα κι αστα να κανουν οτι θελουν αυτα....Αν δεν τα κλωσσανε αρκετα και σταματησουν την εκκολαψ θα μαυρισουν εσωτερικα τα αυγα!

----------


## Athina

Χθες έκανε και άλλο αυγό.
Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι το πέμπτο από την πρώτη γέννα (που κανονικά έπρεπε να έρθει στις 12 Μαΐου) ή ξεκίνησε και δεύτερη γέννα με τα δύο αυγά από την προηγούμενη μέσα...;;;


Και τα καλά νέα...
Από την ώρα που γεννήθηκε το αυγό είναι μέσα ΚΑΙ το βράδυ και τα κλωσάει όλα!!!!!!
αχχχχχχχχχχχχχ!!!  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Άντε άντε :Happy:  Άρχισε να πλέκεις ζιπουνάκια, να ετοιμάζεις τις σαλιάρες και τις κουδουνίστρες χεχεχεχε. Ολα καλά να πάνε!

----------


## Athina

Τα δύο αυγά ακόμα δεν έχουν αλλάξει χρώμα...
Αυτό το κόκκινο-ροζ
Είναι σαν αυγά 3 με 5 ημερών...
Αυτό τι σημαίνει?
Αν είχαν πεθάνει τα έμβια δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε μαυρίσει στο εσωτερικό? 
http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-ooskopisi.html (τα δικά μου είναι σαν τις φώτο 3,4 εδώ και περίπου 10μέρες)

----------


## mitsman

Μαλλον ηταν ασπορα!

----------


## Athina

Περίληψη.. :Happy: 
5/5--->γεννήθηκε το πρώτο αυγό
7/5--->ήρθε το δεύτερο αυγό
8/5--->άρχισε ή θηλύκια να κλωσάει
9/5--->τρίτο αυγό
10/5-->τέταρτο αυγό
12/5-->σταμάτησε το κλώσημα (δεν ξέρουμε γιατί)
Άρχισαν καθημερινά να ζευγαρώνουν
22/5-->πέμπτο αυγό κ ξανάρχισε το κλώσημα
24/5-->έκτο αυγό
26/5-->έβδομο αυγό
το κλώσημα από τις 22/5 συνεχίζεται
μέχρι σήμερα έχουν σπάσει 5 αυγά και μηνάμε με 2 τα οποία είναι και τα δύο ραγισμένα (σε λίγες μέρες θα έχουν ανοίξει στα δύο,έτσι έγινε και με τα άλλα :sad: )

Από τις 22/5,που μετά από 10 μέρες έξω από την φωλιά έκανε αυγό νόμιζα ότι το αυγό που ήρθε ήταν από δεύτερη γέννα.
Μηνάμε όμως στα 7
Περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα γίνει τελικά...χμμμ

----------


## COMASCO

καλη επιτυχια αθηνα!!!!!ελπιζω αυτα τα 2 να σκασουν και να βγουν μικρα...!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αθηνα κατα την γνωμη μου μετραμε 2 γεννες.... επειδη ηρθεκαλοκαιρι πλεον καλο πιστευω θα ηταν να μην πάς σε δευτερη γεννα... περιμενε τον Σεπτεμβρη μηπως ειναι μικρο το πουλακι και πρεπει να μεγαλωσει!!!

----------


## Athina

Αν σπασουν και αυτα που εμειναν αυτο θα κανω!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Αθηνα ευχομαι να σου πανε ολα καλα η να βγει τουλαχιστον το ενα απο τα δυο. θα συμφωνησω με τον Δημητρη αφησε την να ξεκουραστει και απο σεπτεβρη με το καλο!!! βαζεις φωλια!! και εγω ετσι θα κανω με το που θα απογαλακτιστουν τα 5 μικρακια της που εχει τωρα, θα την αφησω να ηρεμισει για το καλοκαιρι.  ::  ::

----------


## Athina

*Η φωλιά βγήκε! :\
Η πρώτη γέννα αποτυχία!
Πάμε από Σεπτέμβρη ξανά!
Η πλούσια διατροφή δεν σταματάει καθόλου γιατί θέλουμε να έχουμε γερά πουλάκια για να κάνουμε πολλά,όμορφα και υγιεί μωράκια!!!
Έτσι ξεκινάμε από τώρα διατροφική προετοιμασία με...
Σουπιοκόκκαλο μόνιμα μες στο κλουβί,pellets,μείγμα σπόρων versele laga,βραστό αυγό μέρα παρά μέρα,φρούτα και λαχανικά 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα!
Ευχηθείτε μας καλή τύχη*   :Party0011:

----------


## vicky_ath

Αθηνούλα γνώμη μου είναι να μην δίνεις τόση πρωτείνη μέσα στο καλοκαίρι... μείωσε τες σταδιακά ώσπου να φτάσεις στο σημείο να βάζεις αυγό μόνο μία φορά την εβδομάδα.
Ούτως ή άλλως τέλος καλοκαιριού τα πουλάκια σου θα περάσουν πτερόρροια, οπότε τότε θα ξανααυξήσεις την ζωική πρωτείνη.
Επίσης ίσως να έλεγα όχι το φθινόπωρο γέννα, αλλά του χρόνου την Άνοιξη, γιατί ήδη έχουν κάνει 2 γέννες για φέτος... βέβαια θα μου πεις δε μεγάλωσαν νεοσσούς... δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Athina

Δεν το σκέφτηκα αυτό.
Θα μειώσω το αυγό σιγά,σιγά.
Για την φωλιά τον Σεπτέμβρη δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα αφού στην πραγματικότητα δεν κουράστηκαν από τις δύο γέννες.
Δεν υπήρχαν νεοσσοί για τάισμα και όλο αυτό που περνάνε...
Δεν ξέρω,πιστεύω.......

----------


## COMASCO

> *
> Ευχηθείτε μας καλή τύχη*


καλη επιτυχια για τον σεπτεμβριο αθηνα(και το ιδιο σε εμενα)
υ.γ συμφωνώ με αυτα που ειπε η βικυ...!!!!!

----------

